# Beef Tips and Rice



## txaggie09 (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a good Beef Tips and Rice recipe?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

txaggie09 said:


> Does anyone have a good Beef Tips and Rice recipe?


Guess not, I was hoping for one too


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

I use leftover brisket. Cut into chunks and saute with sliced onion. Then add flour and beef broth until desired consistency and simmer. Add salt/pepper to taste. Serve over rice.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I cut up sirloin. Or whatever you got.

Brown well, then add onion, bell pepper and garlic and cook til transparent. Then I add Liption Onion Soup mix, Cream of Mushroom soup, and Beef broth or water. Salt and Pepper, put a lid on and cook really low couple of hours til it's almost falling apart, put over rice. YUM


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

2 lb stew meat
2 packets Lipton onion soup
1 can cream of mushroom
1 can of golden mushroom
1 can of chicken and mushroom
1 can of beef broth
Quartered onions to your taste

Salt and pepper meat throw in crockpot mix everything together might have to add water I usually do 

Depending on your cooker 8 hours on low 
4 hours on high

Serve over rice or good over bisquits


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

ERdoc said:


> I use leftover brisket. Cut into chunks and saute with sliced onion. Then add flour and beef broth until desired consistency and simmer. Add salt/pepper to taste. Serve over rice.


I was just talking with my grandma yesterday about this. She suggested to sear the meat, then boil it. She was using deer blackstrap and said after that to continue on with the recipe. Supposedly the meat will be falling apart.

Cody C


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Cody C said:


> I was just talking with my grandma yesterday about this. She suggested to sear the meat, then boil it. She was using deer blackstrap and said after that to continue on with the recipe. Supposedly the meat will be falling apart.
> Cody C


Your Grandma is right on! This is especially required when using tough meat.
If it's real tough, I will add a tad of Adolph's Tenderizer to the boil water. Use the boil water to cook the rice!

Everything else that's posted will work after this. Enjoy C2


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's one that works for me and is easy in a crock pot

1 1/2 lbs. of cubed up stew meat
1/2 lbs. mushrooms
1/2 onion slivered
1(1 oz pack) of dry onion soup mix
1(10 oz) can of cream of mushroom soup(undiluted)
1 (10 oz) can of condensed beef broth(undiluted) 
1/4 cup red wine(optional)
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon cornstarch to aid in thickening
Place beef in the slow cooker and mix the other ingredients in a bowl and pour over the beef. Cook on low for 6-8 hours until beef is tender. Serve over rice. Actually I prefer it served over egg noodles but rice is good too.


----------

